# Bringing T-105s back from the dead



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Desulphating can be a very slow process and certainly is not guaranteed to work much of the time.

I would add EDTA and DISTILLED water to the batteries and allow them to trickle charge several days or add epsom salts in hot distilled water to the batteries and trickle charge then dump.

A pulse charger speeds up the EDTA but desulphating does not happen quickly, it took a long time to sulphate, it takes a long time to desulphate.

If you are very frustrated convert them to an alum battery (you can always convert back if the performance isn't there)

Just search on google for lead alum battery conversion and you will find a recipe.

And remember they may be shorted or mechanically broken and therefor unusable and unrecoverable. You may find some come back, you may find none do as well.

Good Luck


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

they seem to be mechanically sound and 2 of them even pass the load test at the lower end.Ive added a charger to them while other charger is in the desulphating mode and it seems to help.
2 more are coming up in voltage but the load test failed badly. I just got a new high frequency charger so Ill see if that helps too.


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

Has anyone built an industrial grade desulphator thats produced good results?
The smaller ones will only do a pound a day.Too long for me with 65# batterys.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

raid the alum battery conversion last night worth looking at .


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

I built small desulfators for my batteries in my EV. The voltage slowly came up over 2 months of being on the batteries constantly. It won't make the battery become new again. I believe they just extend the life of the batteries. But it is a slow process after the two months, I have not seen any further gains in voltage in the batteries. They have been on my batteries now for 6 months, so I know it is 1 day per 1 lb of lead. I've heard of several people trying to make a larger desulfator and trying to use those electric fense pulsers. I don't know the results of those devices. But I believe there isn't really much hope on the fense pulser to work. I believe it is a specific resonance to breaks down the sulfation molecules.

You can read my results of my desulfators on my website. www.electricformula.com

I need to udpate it with the spreadsheets I have now. Because I do have 6 months of readings on my batteries.


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

Im exploring the idea of a larger industrial strength pulser that is reported to do as much as 100lbs a day.
My smart charger with the recondition mode seems like more of a gimic,most likely equivalent to a trickle charger.
it would be interesting to put it on a scope and see what it is really doing.
Z,I really like what youre doing,have 2 -87GTs ready for transplants myself.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

morvolts said:


> Im exploring the idea of a larger industrial strength pulser that is reported to do as much as 100lbs a day.
> My smart charger with the recondition mode seems like more of a gimic,most likely equivalent to a trickle charger.
> it would be interesting to put it on a scope and see what it is really doing.
> Z,I really like what youre doing,have 2 -87GTs ready for transplants myself.


Post a linky to where the schematic for the larger pulser is, I have a feeling I have seen it before, a modification of Alastairs original to run off AC if I remember.

http://home.comcast.net/~ddenhardt201263/desulfator/highpower.htm
http://leadacidbatterydesulfation.yuku.com/
http://www.chinadepot.com/batripod.html

The trouble with fast is, the faster you desulphate a battery to closer you get to a bulk charger like the battery marts use to blast off the plates and you may get issues with shorts. The reason I state it is because that has been my main trouble with all the additives and methods. Especially on batteries that are higher voltages like 12v trojans, 6v batteries usually have less shorting issues.

For example you can take a mechanically sound battery, dump the acid, rinse with water and then add distilled water with baking soda to remove ALL corosion and sulphation inside a battery in under 24hrs usually (sometimes in minutes) but you end up with huge amounts of shedding which usually but not always short out the battery. You also need to add fresh acid or "make" your old acid up to the correct SG when you do this kind of voodoo.
http://members.optusnet.com.au/~weza/

Also there are a lot OF REALLY bad desulphators on the market, some just have an LED light that draws a small burst of current at a certain rate, others do a standard overcharge like the big boy chargers do except slower and without the automatic discharge cycling either.

Good Luck


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

Youve provided some good links.
Ive been subscribed to the desulfator forum for about a year but for some reason cant post.
Ive reviewed several schematics for high powered units,looking thru my junk stuff to see what I can scrounge up.
Somewhere I saw plans to make one out of an old microwave.I cant seem to find it now but will continue to look.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

morvolts said:


> Youve provided some good links.
> Ive been subscribed to the desulfator forum for about a year but for some reason cant post.


Thanx, I have a lot more somewhere.

Also Your not the only one that can't post there, I am really not sure how one gets signed up to that forum and if you watch many of the posts that make it are erased.



morvolts said:


> Ive reviewed several schematics for high powered units,looking thru my junk stuff to see what I can scrounge up.
> Somewhere I saw plans to make one out of an old microwave.I cant seem to find it now but will continue to look.


I remember the microwave mod listed a couple places but didn't think much of it at the time, I know it wasn't on the normal battery desulphating pages, it seems like a guy was building some oddball lab supply/transformer that he gave a funny name and it had a side effect that he listed as being usable as a desulphating battery charger, another microwave charger was on a blog somewhere.

If you can find them post a link, there are a lot of non functional microwaves out there


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> Thanx, I have a lot more somewhere.
> 
> Also Your not the only one that can't post there, I am really not sure how one gets signed up to that forum and if you watch many of the posts that make it are erased.
> 
> ...


I have a few myself,other half doesnt understand why I save that kind of stuff.


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

dont know if this is the only reference to the microwave cap pulser but heres a look
I should have looked in my bookmarks (duh)

http://www.fieldlines.com/story/2006/10/6/20628/5315


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

morvolts said:


> dont know if this is the only reference to the microwave cap pulser but heres a look
> I should have looked in my bookmarks (duh)
> 
> http://www.fieldlines.com/story/2006/10/6/20628/5315


http://www.otherpower.com/images/scimages/231/pulsecrg.GIF

I don't seem to understand what they are doing, blast my lack of decent electronic schematic skills.

Anyway is that a 1:1 transformer with the caps in series to the "HOT" output running through a bridge or am I just being dense?

That is the most simplistic pulser I have ever seen!

Anyway I wonder why we couldn't just use the 2kv off the microwave with a suitable and very small cap to get a stronger pulse at very very low current (I think that was what was done on the blog, he didn't use the AC120, he wanted the HV)

Now off to build one, lets hope my transformers still work. 

I am wondering how I would multiply the frequency up to around 1k or so to get resonance?

Ah well something new to have laying around 

Thank You
Ryan


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> http://www.otherpower.com/images/scimages/231/pulsecrg.GIF
> 
> I don't seem to understand what they are doing, blast my lack of decent electronic schematic skills.
> 
> ...


Thats how I see it
also of note was a Xmfr that was rewound with half the output voltage.
Main reason for the dual xmfr is isolation
I see another version that used an optocoupler
If you find the one with the 2KV output please post.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

morvolts said:


> Thats how I see it
> also of note was a Xmfr that was rewound with half the output voltage.
> Main reason for the dual xmfr is isolation
> I see another version that used an optocoupler
> If you find the one with the 2KV output please post.


The blogger was talking about putting many microwave transformers to get into the 20+kv area for some sort of experiments he was doing, its been 2 years since I read it but I remember a laundry list of applications one of which was battery desulphating. (he wanted to be able to vary voltage depending on what application)

I will have to see I didn't bookmark it and google isn't cooperating.


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

I work with high voltages and would caution anyone thats an novice to avoid it at all costs.
I can see no reason for someone to experiment with 20KV.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

morvolts said:


> I work with high voltages and would caution anyone thats an novice to avoid it at all costs.
> I can see no reason for someone to experiment with 20KV.


I have worked with HV, they have it in the plant, not something you would play with and my interest was not in the voltage multiplying aspects of his design, aka I have no interest in reproducing a tesla experiment with voltage dancing about the room. I would be more interested in the lower voltages for a spark gap like setup.

Also remember that the amperage would be a few micro amps (or less) in his setup when getting into the very high voltages.


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

20 KILO-Volts? Woah. I feel like Doc Brown saying "1.21 Gigawatts!"


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> The blogger was talking about putting many microwave transformers to get into the 20+kv area for some sort of experiments he was doing, its been 2 years since I read it but I remember a laundry list of applications one of which was battery desulphating. (he wanted to be able to vary voltage depending on what application)
> 
> I will have to see I didn't bookmark it and google isn't cooperating.


find anything yet?


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

morvolts said:


> find anything yet?


Nope I found lots of blogs talking about microwave transformers but I can't find the one I was thinking of.

It may have been taken down after all its been a few years.


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

Anyone have luck with a high powered desulfator?
I dont have years to do all my batterys with a little one.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

morvolts said:


> Anyone have luck with a high powered desulfator?
> I dont have years to do all my batterys with a little one.


Your "little" one can be modified to treat any voltage pack, as such you could just string all the batteries together or pick a set voltage string you want to deal with and treat them all at once using the little desulphator.

Good Luck
Ryan


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

At 1 lb a day it would take a long time..


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

morvolts said:


> At 1 lb a day it would take a long time..


1lb per battery per day, not as long as you think


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

the way I understand it that would be (in my case) 8x65lb
which equals 520 days.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

morvolts said:


> the way I understand it that would be (in my case) 8x65lb
> which equals 520 days.


If wired in parallel yes that would be the case, but in series the effect is equal throughout all the batteries assuming you modify the circuit for the higher voltage, there are also a few tweeks in the values that can increase speed a smidge.

But now that you mention it I am not sure if that works, the amperage spikess would be the same but at a higher voltage, it should be the same as having multple small desulphators one to a battery but maybe I am wrong because of the additional wiring.


----------

